# Flying on the New Dassault Falcon 6X - TransAtlantic to Paris



## Rover (Dec 12, 2022)

Sam Chui - Flying on the New Dassault Falcon 6X - TransAtlantic to Paris

At the end of NBAA 2022, I hopped on the new experimental Dassault Falcon 6X, the latest Falcon jet transatlantic from Orlando to Paris. It was my first time flying on a private jet across the Atlantic and what an experience it was! The Falcon 6X is in a new category of Business Aviation: the Ultra Widebody business jet. It flies at a top speed of Mach 0.90 and has 5,500nm (10,186 km) range. My flight to Paris was 8 hours overnight flight. We used just 4,500 ft of runway out of Orlando Executive Airport. The aircraft was extremely quiet with a cabin altitude of just 3,900 ft which is much lower than commercial aircraft. On this factory demonstrator, the rear sofa on each side can turn into a huge super king bed. I experienced a good night of sleep and watch the sunrise in bed with breakfast at 47,000 ft. Enough said for the private jet experience. 3 years ago at Paris Airshow 2019, I saw the Falcon 6X mock-up and today I have flown on the jet itself. The Dassault Falcon 6X is expected to be certified in 2023 and so far 19 examples have been built.


----------

